# Kobe needs to plea this new witness could destroy his defenses case



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

This bellboy who saw the girl right after she left kobes room and who told him she was raped, will be the key witness to the prosecution and it could be the decisive for the jury atleast thats what Craig Sliverman said a defense attorney and very other pegal expert said it could damage the defense.Its because that was her immediate cry for help so now that she waited 12 hours doesnt hold because she immediately told someone she was raped.It doesnt look like she made it up.This is not good for the defense besides this da has already damning evidence against kobe.He has pictures of red marks on her face and neck,physical evidence in the vaginal area and the worst kobes inconsistant statements where he first lied to the police.This spells conviction especially since its slim to none this trial is not moved and stays in eagle where everyone knows her.

Kobe cannot risk a trial.It doesnt matter that he has the best lawyers in colorado.Even if there wasnt any evidnece just the fact he lied to the police could convict him.Im not saying I think he is guilty I still dont beleive he raped her but he looks guilty with all the evidence the prosecution has.Kobe needs to work out a plea baragain.Who cares if he loses his endorsements and popularity.Atleast he will be able to see his daughter grow up,patch things up with his wife and still play basketball.


Kobe is making a big mistake by not plea bargaining.He cant settle with the gilr it doesnt look like she is palnning on backing out.She went on avactiona nd is going back to college.This is way to risky.I mean look what is stacked against him.This is more then just beating the odds.I really beleive if this goes to trial it will not benefit kobe.His family is at stake here thats the most important thing in his life,he needs to do what is best for him and his family and that is not risking life in prison.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You can't plea bargain a felony charge against you. The only way a deal can be worked out is if the prosecution wants to. So there will be no plea bargain. He continues to maintain his innocence so why should he plea bargain.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

bk, where did you get this information?


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

There is always a lot of options to avoid a trial.His lawyers could work out a deal with the da to plea bargain.The judge could lower his charges to misdemeanor or something else that will keep him out of prison.

This news of the bellman as crucial witness is on every news channel.They all are now reporting that the bellman saw the accuser with red marks on her face and neck and the police have pictures.Not only that but do you know that the sexual assault charge isnt the only charge against kobe listed in the files.He is also charged with false imprisonment which means he did not let her leave either by threatning her or doing something else.So it will be much easier to convict of kobe because the da only has to prove one charge.Thats how bad this is looking.Colarodo is the worst place to be charged with rape and almost always legal experts said they side with the victim.A fair trial in eagle is completly out of the question for kobe now that all these leaks have come out,besides the whole town is white.Not one positive thing has come out for kobe in this case.His lawyers are losing on all thier demands and appeals so far.I read in one of the denver papers this judge is a sacremento king fan ok.

Nothing has gone right for kobe since this has begun.Even if he pleads no contest of pleads guilty doesnt mean he did it means he is saving his but from jail.Most sexual assualt defendants actually do plea to a lesser charge or plea gulity and get probation or something.This is really not looking at all hopeful for kobes side.The whole state of colorado is against kobe.From all over prosecutors are helping the da to do whatever they can to put kobe in jail.Kobe needs to think hard of the consequences of going to trial.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

Kobe and his lawyers would be complete an utter idiots to even suggest a plea to this charge, especially at this point in time.

First off, he'd have to become a registered sex offender. That my friends, would not be pretty.

Next, this is all just hearsay to the press at this point. As far as the bellman goes we have conflicting stories whether he did or didn't drive her home and whether she did or didn't have torn clothes. And whose to say the high priced lawyers don't offer up some powerful suggestions getting the jury to buy off on the notion that as a friend, this witness would do ANYTHING to protect the alleged victim. Who knows if this bellman is even really an outcry witness to begin with? A jury will decide all that.

The pleas and the verdicts are all extremely premature.

However, if you want to play hypotheticals how 'bout this one -

If Kobe Bryant believes at some point during the trial that he is likely to be found guilty - would he take flight? He's looking at possibly life imprisonment when the alternative could simply be to get all his cash out of the US and go back to say - Italy where he could enjoy the rest of his life. Now before the Kobe haters come storming aboard, who in Kobe's hypothetical position wouldn't at least consider it?

Because he really has to appear today for bail reasons, it got me thinking about who is or isn't really a flight risk. Sure he's well known, etc. But this guy has lived in Italy, speaks the language, has enough money to live out the rest of his life... He has the means to make a flight work and the alternative could be the rest of his life on the prison basketball team. Which would you choose?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> However, if you want to play hypotheticals how 'bout this one -
> 
> ...


He is not going to get life imprisonment. We both know that. If convicted, he will not flee either, that would be stupid. He would most likely get probation and/or 2-4 years in prison most likely. It won't be worse than what Mike Tyson got, that's for sure.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> He is also charged with false imprisonment which means he did not let her leave either by threatning her or doing something else.So it will be much easier to convict of kobe because the da only has to prove one charge.


It is not a felony and thus has little impact, hence - no charge.



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Colarodo is the worst place to be charged with rape and almost always legal experts said they side with the victim.


Ah, more stereotypes about those mountain people. :laugh: BTW, don't bother to back up such ludicrous or contentious statements with any links to support your allegation since we know they don't exist. Colorado has tough rape laws as every state should. The rape laws help protect the victim. To generalize as you have is ridiculous.



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> A fair trial in eagle is completly out of the question for kobe now that all these leaks have come out,


And yet, the defense NEVER leaks in cases. Its not like they'd have anything to gain, right? Like perhaps, tainting the jury pool so they can get a change of venue? If you understood the news you claim to watch you'd have heard the talking heads dismiss the notion that anything will result from the leaks.



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> besides the whole town is white.


I see you're jumping on the racist bandwagon. Bandwagoner, if Kobe was worried about the demographics, perhaps he shouldn't have come to Eagle or at the very least engaged in potentially illicit sexual activity.



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Not one positive thing has come out for kobe in this case.


Um, he committed adultery and he has lost tens if not hundreds of millions in potential income. Exactly what good should come from being charged with rape?



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> His lawyers are losing on all thier demands and appeals so far.


His lawyers haven't lost jack. Cameras in the courtroom and Kobe being required to appear are meaningless. BTW, did you fail to see both sides (that would include Kobe's) beat back the attempts of the press to have the sealed information released? That seemed to be a hell of a lot more important than the cameras and appearance wouldn't you say?



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> I read in one of the denver papers this judge is a sacremento king fan ok.


OMG, NO- NOT THAT! THE DREADED KING "CARD" IS BEING PLAYED. I SEE MISTRIAL. :laugh:



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Even if he pleads no contest of pleads guilty doesnt mean he did it means he is saving his but from jail.Most sexual assualt defendants actually do plea to a lesser charge or plea gulity and get probation or something.


Can you provide the national statistics or are you just making this up as you go along - as it appears? :laugh:



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> This is really not looking at all hopeful for kobes side.The whole state of colorado is against kobe.From all over prosecutors are helping the da to do whatever they can to put kobe in jail.Kobe needs to think hard of the consequences of going to trial.


Ah, more generalities. The whole state is against him, eh? Did you do the canvassing yourself or hire someone? All the DAs helping, eh? One person was sent from Boulder to assist. :laugh: I don't suppose any assistance the DA would get would be because his yearly budget is less than 2 mil and Bryant's yearly income is about what 25 or 30 mil? I don't suppose it would have anything to do with the fact that Bryant's team can overwhelm a small staff with all sorts of filings.

You need a plan beautifulkobe. Perhaps you should write Kobe a letter to make him feel better. And perhaps you can write one to David Stern and ask that he do something to make sure the judge doesn't play the KING card.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> He is not going to get life imprisonment. We both know that. If convicted, he will not flee either, that would be stupid. He would most likely get probation and/or 2-4 years in prison most likely. It won't be worse than what Mike Tyson got, that's for sure.


I said 'possibly' since that is the max sentence. No, I don't believe if convicted he would get the max and I also don't believe he'll have ANY chance at probation. He'll likely do the minimum IMO - 4 years. What Tyson got doesn't matter. Each state has their own laws.

Yes, fleeing would be stupid. But to assume it would be out of the question would hardly be giving due diligence to the notion. Kobe has an overwhelming number of things in his favor for successfully executing such a move. And I would have trouble so easily dismissing the thought that it would be much better to live a wealthy life of freedom abroad as opposed to doing hard time in the US.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

If the evidence is this strong, the DA would NEVER consider a plea bargin. Why accept a loss when you have a win in the bag? Plus, they wouldn't want to give Kobe treatement that other wouldn't recieve in the same situation.

As for the flight risk, does that really matter? If he runs off to Italy, couldn't the US extradite him back home? Didn't they do that with that Einhorn guy who killed the woman in Philadelphia? I mean, he was in France, but they were able to bring him back once they found him. Wouldn't a 6'6" athletic, rich celebrity be easier to find and extradite? Wouldn't it be hard for him to get on a plane in the first place? It's a good scenario, but just too impractical. Now if he was John Stockton...

For the press leaks, do you guys think that it's the DA and the defense releasing these things, or do you think that it's just people looking to get on TV and get paid who are coming to the press to tell their story? To me it seems more plausible that these "leaks" aren't coordinated and planned strategy, just "friends" meddling in other business.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> If the evidence is this strong, the DA would NEVER consider a plea bargin. Why accept a loss when you have a win in the bag? Plus, they wouldn't want to give Kobe treatement that other wouldn't recieve in the same situation.
> 
> As for the flight risk, does that really matter? If he runs off to Italy, couldn't the US extradite him back home? Didn't they do that with that Einhorn guy who killed the woman in Philadelphia? I mean, he was in France, but they were able to bring him back once they found him. Wouldn't a 6'6" athletic, rich celebrity be easier to find and extradite? Wouldn't it be hard for him to get on a plane in the first place? It's a good scenario, but just too impractical. Now if he was John Stockton...
> ...


I agree with everything your saying, except I really think he could in fact be a flight risk. Einhorn stayed on the run for about 21 years. He probably doesn't think it was such a bad deal. UBL, Saddam, they're being tracked by our govt without luck so far. Could Kobe do it? Absolutely. I don't know what Italy's laws are, but even if they were reciprocal they could both make it difficult to apprehend him or extradite him if they weren't so inclined.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with everything your saying, except I really think he could in fact be a flight risk. Einhorn stayed on the run for about 21 years. He probably doesn't think it was such a bad deal. UBL, Saddam, they're being tracked by our govt without luck so far. Could Kobe do it? Absolutely. I don't know what Italy's laws are, but even if they were reciprocal they could both make it difficult to apprehend him or extradite him if they weren't so inclined.


The difference to me, seems to be that Kobe would have a near impossible time disapearing in the first place. I mean, Saddam could because he was on his home turf, it was never known where Osama was, and Einhorn disapeard during a time when there wasn't the intense scrutiny. The paparazi alone around Kobes house will make sure that he's staying in the country. Ideally, he is a flight risk, and it's certainly a possibility, but look at OJ, not saying he even tried to flee, but at the time, he had as much money as Kobe did, and he chose to stick around, when he could have left before he was charged. He's just too famous, he wont be given the opportunity to "slip away".


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with everything your saying, except I really think he could in fact be a flight risk. Einhorn stayed on the run for about 21 years. He probably doesn't think it was such a bad deal. UBL, Saddam, they're being tracked by our govt without luck so far. Could Kobe do it? Absolutely. I don't know what Italy's laws are, but even if they were reciprocal they could both make it difficult to apprehend him or extradite him if they weren't so inclined.


This is a ridiculous suggestion Kobe has done nothing or said anything to suggest he'd be a flight risk. With this a high profile a case he couldn't get anywhere out of this country. And Kobe isn't gonna run because he's not guilty and if he was which I seriously doubt he'd only get a short term which he could get back to his life in a short time. He has a small child running is a ridiculous suggestion.

Kobe's gonna stand and fight this charge its simple as that get that OJ thinking outta your mind all brothers don't run.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

kobe cant flee anywhere hypothetically.He could go to any contry in the world and people would find him.The whole world now furture knows who this guy is and what he looks like and his wife,if they didnt before because of this media circus covering the case.There is no way kobe could get away with fleeing the country.He is the most recognizable athelete in the world besides Tiger Woods.


Ive seen tons of lawyers and legal experts on tv talk about this entire case.MSNBC has a whole article about colorado rape shield laws and how in sexual assault cases most of the time the alledged victim wins the case.Read the denver post,vaildaily,every freakin newspaper talks about this case. Youll read about everything I wrote in my post.Youll see how tons of eagle townspeople are calling kobe guilty before a trial has even started and how there are only 0-3 percent of black people in eagle.If this trial takes place in eagle you know that members of the jury will know the victim or her family,which says kobe will not get a fair trial.From everyything I read and heard from laywers to legal anylists,to reported evidence it does not sound good for kobe.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> He is the most recognizable athelete in the world besides Tiger Woods.
> 
> Read the denver post,vaildaily,every freakin newspaper talks about this case. Youll read about everything I wrote in my post.


Michael Jordon is more recognizable then both Tiger and Kobe. So would be Ali. 

Are you admitting that everything you have said is plagerized  ? I would have thought in your extensive literature review you would have come across the word evidence. Because in the end, the DA needs to use the evidence to prove that Kobe is guilty. That's what it'll come down too. Also, people forget that the defense can chose to have a trial by judge or judge and jury. So if the defense was worried about the jury pool being tainted, they could trust the judge to make the decision. Race is only going to be an issue in the media and their endless annoying speculation.

Jazzy1 - are you sure he's innocent? What makes you think that? Because he's good at basketball? I don't know either way. I know now he's presumed innocent, but I mean, there appears to be evidence, and it's her word against his, and vice versa, so who is to say he's not lying as well? Anyway, if in the end he's found guilty will you change your mind, or will you claim that justice wasn't done?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> He has the means to make a flight work and the alternative could be the rest of his life on the prison basketball team. Which would you choose?



:laugh: . What are you, some executive at TNT trying to add *DRAMA* to this case? IF, IF, IF Kobe is found to be guilty of rape/sexual assault, which he won't, then he is looking at probation, 5 - 6 years, possibly 2 years of Jail Time... Rest of his life on the prison basketball team... no.

What Springsteen said was very true. There is no possible way Kobe can get a plea bargain after the trial has begun and he is on the fall. If he senses it, no doubt the DA senses it. And flying out of the country isn't really an option for Kobe. Talk about public backlash to that. 

Jazzy, speaking of the OJ trial, this jury will be lucky to have 1 black person on it, maybe 2 if the odds are defied. Call me whatever you want, but I feel this will have an effect on the case in terms of punishment, if they determine Kobe guilty. So if he is found guilty, he will be hit hard.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> This is a ridiculous suggestion Kobe has done nothing or said anything to suggest he'd be a flight risk. With this a high profile a case he couldn't get anywhere out of this country. And Kobe isn't gonna run because he's not guilty and if he was which I seriously doubt he'd only get a short term which he could get back to his life in a short time. He has a small child running is a ridiculous suggestion.
> ...


Read the thread instead of a post. I suggested if beautifulkobe wanted to speak hypothetically, I could too. 

I find the racist tieback to "all brothers don't run" as a comical one. I never suggested any such thing. Um, was the Max Factor heir a brother?

If you don't want to participate in hypotheticals, don't participate.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> So if he is found guilty, he will be hit hard.


He should be hit hard if found guilty. I feel that way about any criminal convicted.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These two statements are simply rediculous. Cameras in the courtroom for pre-trial hearings, meaningless... you have no idea what your talking about.

Allowing cameras for a hearing will NO DOUBT leak information that OTHERWISE would be inadmissable in a trial, ruining the jury pool. 

Colorado is probably one of the worst places to be charged with this crime, many high profile lawyers and judges have gone on record saying so.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> kobe cant flee anywhere hypothetically.He could go to any contry in the world and people would find him.The whole world now furture knows who this guy is and what he looks like and his wife,if they didnt before because of this media circus covering the case.There is no way kobe could get away with fleeing the country.He is the most recognizable athelete in the world besides Tiger Woods.
> 
> 
> Ive seen tons of lawyers and legal experts on tv talk about this entire case.MSNBC has a whole article about colorado rape shield laws and how in sexual assault cases most of the time the alledged victim wins the case.Read the denver post,vaildaily,every freakin newspaper talks about this case. Youll read about everything I wrote in my post.Youll see how tons of eagle townspeople are calling kobe guilty before a trial has even started and how there are only 0-3 percent of black people in eagle.If this trial takes place in eagle you know that members of the jury will know the victim or her family,which says kobe will not get a fair trial.From everyything I read and heard from laywers to legal anylists,to reported evidence it does not sound good for kobe.


How does one even respond? :sigh:


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> :laugh: . What are you, some executive at TNT trying to add *DRAMA* to this case?


That would be sort of funny if the reporters there were so bored there that they came out to the Internet to stir the pot. The woman on ESPN said that reporters were now interviewing each other. :laugh:



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> IF, IF, IF Kobe is found to be guilty of rape/sexual assault, which he won't, then he is looking at probation, 5 - 6 years, possibly 2 years of Jail Time... Rest of his life on the prison basketball team... no.


It was a hypothetical. You don't know if he'll be found guilty or innocent any more than the rest of us. But what we do know is you don't have your facts straight. If he gets a prison sentence it will be 4 to life. If every legal "expert" covering this thing is in agreement about one thing it is that he will NOT get probation if he is found guilty. You can pretty much kiss that dream good bye.



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> What Springsteen said was very true. There is no possible way Kobe can get a plea bargain after the trial has begun and he is on the fall. If he senses it, no doubt the DA senses it. And flying out of the country isn't really an option for Kobe. Talk about public backlash to that.


Kobe would need to "pursuade" the alleged victim to become a hostile witness. Without her testimony the case pretty much goes into the toilet. Hell, most people here think her case is in the toilet even if she does testify. You do the math. 



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Jazzy, speaking of the OJ trial, this jury will be lucky to have 1 black person on it, maybe 2 if the odds are defied.


Again, the odds would be defied if one person was on the jury. You do the math.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Read the thread instead of a post. I suggested if beautifulkobe wanted to speak hypothetically, I could too.
> ...


Like I said you are comfortable speculating on the ridiculous nature of this case form the Kobe perspective but as soon as people jump to the Eagle county folks your defenses rise up. 

Where's your sense of defense than. Oh its not because Laker fans who by admitting such claim thier bias but not the spurs guy who changed his avitar from the spurs to further conceal his point of View. 

Why the change didn't seem as unbiaseed with that huh now there is some sense of cover now. I get it. I can represent without representing for arguments sake. 

Again claim your bias what is your opinion on the case and don't say I don't have one or I'm gonna look it up from our other discussion.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously you've spent more time pre-occupied with the Donald Sterling sexual harrassment issues than the Kobe Bryant ones to know what the hell you're talking about.

A camera in the courtroom has absolutely no bearing on whether the guy will get a fair trial or not. As far as your ignorant and rather preposterous assumption that inadmissable evidence would be leaked I suggest you do a little research before going off half cocked. Such testimonial evidence would be done off camera. Ever hear of a sidebar? If you think all this hearsay stuff is automatically coming into open court for all to hear, you're delusional. 

As for appearing, it has been reported that this judge makes EVERYONE appear for this type of advisement. It has also been noted that bail must also be dealt with and his appearance for that is not uncommon either.

As for the rest, perhaps Colorado takes rape more seriously then y'all do in LA. But, hey you've got the expert statistics, so let the links begin.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Like I said you are comfortable speculating on the ridiculous nature of this case form the Kobe perspective but as soon as people jump to the Eagle county folks your defenses rise up.
> ...


Well actually theres not a victim board here otherwise it would be easier to go over there and defend Kobe I suppose. Hey, I'm only here today because I completely reject the race card. 

Unfortunately, the guy that started this thread, started it and left. If you look at his history, he's got 13 posts (Kobe-Iraq-Car pictures). Wheres the basketball in that? Perhaps we ought to band together and slap him for coming in here and talking stupid to get us all going. Troll comes to mind.

My avatar? Oh you got me Jazzy! You found me out. I knew you would. I am a Spurs fan, yes!? NOT. I am a Bulls fan, yes? Yes. Would I be on MJs case if it were him instead of Kobe? Absolutely. 

You want my bias, right? Oh please Jazzy, don't sleuth me. :laugh: I keep saying it and I'll say it again. If the victim ain't gonna get a free ride, Kobe ain't either. This board started out with a plethora of 3rd grade wisdom for Kobe's innocence. I'm gonna continue to point out what I think is relevant as you will. I have posted on both sides of the street and you know it. Yes, I've posted far more on the victims side. I acknowledge that and don't see any problem with it. It seems as though the victim is clearly out numbered here. Do you want to discuss alternative opinions to yours or would you rather everyone just come here and agree with you? I enjoy a good debate, don't you?


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually judges do not make everyone appear for this 10 minute hearing especially when they are out of state defendants which kobe is.He wants kobe to appear cause he wants to be on camera.This whole town is using kobes name for fame.From the dumb sheriiff who broke the gag order not even a week after it was orderd to this judge who twice denied the defenses request that cameras not be there.Why do cameras need to be there,for what purpose to see kobe sit there and not talk.To the free kobe websites to the guy selling deli sanwisches outside the courthouse today.This is a freakin media circus of course the judge wants kobe there cause the whole world will get to see him and this town on tv.

The part thats funny is when the da or the judge says were treating kobe like any other defendant ya right.Are there cameras in the court rom for regular joe,or does the da annoucne charges infront of america or do they install metal detectors at the door and rent parking lots to hundreds of press outside the courthouse.Today, the media is acting like a president is coming to that town.

cameras will have an affect of kobe getting a fair trial.The hwole america is juding kobes every move today in that room,whther he looks guilty or innocent,what he is wearing etc.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously you've spent more time pre-occupied with the Donald Sterling sexual harrassment issues than the Kobe Bryant ones to know what the hell you're talking about.
> ...


Obviously you're not familar with the motion Kobe's lawyers filed suggesting that in fact the cameras in the courtroom could hinder his ability to a fair trial. Now I'm asure you know better than Kobe's lawyers but that seemed like a reasonable notion. Of Course the judge disagreed because he wants some face time on the tube. Only reason he wants Kobe in attendance, most times celebrities get a pass on this hearing. The judge wants a show as mentioned by several TV lawyers nothing other than that Kobe gonna say yes sir no sir and thats it. 

The judge wants to be part of the circus he wants Kobe their to raise his profile. TV makes people do funny things. 

BTW Marcia Clarke is on TV I wonder would she be if the TV's had not been in the courtroom which plays to my point. Judge wants a little pub and therefore wants Kobe there. 

This hearing wouldn't have the frenzy if Kobe wasn't coming to colorado today. 

Its just the facts.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Actually judges do not make everyone appear for this 10 minute hearing especially when they are out of state defendants which kobe is.He wants kobe to appear cause he wants to be on camera.This whole town is using kobes name for fame.From the dumb sheriiff who broke the gag order not even a week after it was orderd to this judge who twice denied the defenses request that cameras not be there.Why do cameras need to be there,for what purpose to see kobe sit there and not talk.To the free kobe websites to the guy selling deli sanwisches outside the courthouse today.This is a freakin media circus of course the judge wants kobe there cause the whole world will get to see him and this town on tv.
> 
> The part thats funny is when the da or the judge says were treating kobe like any other defendant ya right.Are there cameras in the court rom for regular joe,or does the da annoucne charges infront of america or do they install metal detectors at the door and rent parking lots to hundreds of press outside the courthouse.Today, the media is acting like a president is coming to that town.
> ...


Let me make this brief.

This judge IS REPORTED TO MAKE EVERYONE APPEAR. Kobe or beautifulkobe. You're appearing.

Cameras are put into the courtroom on request. Don't flatter yourself. Everybody wants to see Kobe. Nobody wants to see beautifulkobe. BTW, why do you so vehemently protest if the cameras aren't going to see anything anyway? :laugh:

Yup, I'm sure Eagle loves all this wonderful attention they're getting. The victim too, right?

If you've been watching the media reports as you claim, have you missed the threats the DA and the alleged Victim have been receiving?


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously you're not familar with the motion Kobe's lawyers filed suggesting that in fact the cameras in the courtroom could hinder his ability to a fair trial. Now I'm asure you know better than Kobe's lawyers but that seemed like a reasonable notion. Of Course the judge disagreed because he wants some face time on the tube. Only reason he wants Kobe in attendance, most times celebrities get a pass on this hearing. The judge wants a show as mentioned by several TV lawyers nothing other than that Kobe gonna say yes sir no sir and thats it.
> ...


Yes, as you might have imagined, I am aware of it. And as you've noted, the judge disagrees. As much as you'd like to have Pam running the show, she's not. That guy in the black robe up there in the big chair does and he doesn't seem to have a problem with it. Um, since we're dedicating the day to CARDS, that would be the TRUMP card. Yeah, he's all about the camera. I mean what other reason could there be in the FreeKobe world? How about the case has a high public profile and the public has a right to see justice is served. Were you not aware of the black legal expert (talking head) who suggested cameras are indeed necessary so ole Kobe doesn't get railroaded? Hmm. I'm sure the DA and Sheriff are lovin' it too so they can get book deals like the Judge. I'm sorry, but I'd rather have cameras in their so you can see it for yourself and not have to deal with any media bias. If cameras would impede the ability to achieve a fair trial, there would be no such action. Cameras weren't invented for Kobe. I did find it humorous when the talking head noted he had no problem getting in front of any of the cameras out there in LA. :laugh: I digress.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> Only reason he wants Kobe in attendance, most times celebrities get a pass on this hearing. The judge wants a show as mentioned by several TV lawyers nothing other than that Kobe gonna say yes sir no sir and thats it.


It has also been reported that it is not uncommon to be required to appear for bail which should be done today - in addition to the fact the Judge has been reported to require EVERYONE to attend.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously you've spent more time pre-occupied with the Donald Sterling sexual harrassment issues than the Kobe Bryant ones to know what the hell you're talking about.
> ...



Your statement "such testimonial evidence would be done off camera. Ever hear of a sidebar"..... Come to think of it i"ve never heard of anyone giving testimonial 'sidebar style'. What makes you think the defense or DA can't make a short quick statement that would pertain to the facts of the case? I think your the one who's delusional


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, as you might have imagined, I am aware of it. And as you've noted, the judge disagrees. As much as you'd like to have Pam running the show, she's not. That guy in the black robe up there in the big chair does and he doesn't seem to have a problem with it. Um, since we're dedicating the day to CARDS, that would be the TRUMP card. Yeah, he's all about the camera. I mean what other reason could there be in the FreeKobe world? How about the case has a high public profile and the public has a right to see justice is served. Were you not aware of the black legal expert (talking head) who suggested cameras are indeed necessary so ole Kobe doesn't get railroaded? Hmm. I'm sure the DA and Sheriff are lovin' it too so they can get book deals like the Judge. I'm sorry, but I'd rather have cameras in their so you can see it for yourself and not have to deal with any media bias. If cameras would impede the ability to achieve a fair trial, there would be no such action. Cameras weren't invented for Kobe. I did find it humorous when the talking head noted he had no problem getting in front of any of the cameras out there in LA. :laugh: I digress.



Crying witnesses, , sheriff deputy's calling kobe a monster , investigators talking of Kobe's demeanor all things that will be sensationalized by the cameras. 

Funny reading that the woman was crying and seeing the woman crying have a veastly different impact. 

I don't think the forefathers intended for the World to see are court system played oput like a play in a soap opera. 

The camera influences big time. 

Seems like Marcia Clarke got her a gig and the black guy even had a TV show from that case, in md Chief Moose is writing a book and I expect the young DA knows being over worked and under paid is the pits so he'll probably write a book, the judege probably. 

He wants Kobe there just for sakes he wants the media profile thats why he is doing it. 

Your arguments otherwise are frivilous. Why would the judge rule against himself regarding this case he wants the cameras I wouldn't expect him to rule against his benefit. 

You live the dream I live the reality. 


Where's your Spurs Banner doesn't make you appear as unbiased huh thats what I thought.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I think your the one who's delusional


Nah, don't sell yourself short. You've got the market covered.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

Kobe will never plea down but if he is found guilty they are gonna hang him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>necrospur</b>!
> Kobe will never plea down but if he is found guilty they are gonna hang him.


Nah he'll probably just go to jail for 3-4 years. I doubt they hang him.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> As for the rest, perhaps Colorado takes rape more seriously then y'all do in LA. But, hey you've got the expert statistics, so let the links begin.


Chris (Denver): Let's just say for a minute that this does go to trial and he is convicted what will happen at the sentencing? Do you think he gets probation or jail time or both? 
John Pineau: (5:17 PM ET ) If he were to get jail time, it's a mandatory life sentence. That's because of the recent changes in Colorado law. If he gets probation, he could still end up with a mandatory life sentence in the Department of Corrections, prison. For example, is he gets probation, it will be for an incredibly long term, typically 10-20 years. The success rate of sex offenders on probation in Colorado, the number that successfully complete probation, is nearly zero. It's not due to new criminal acts, it's because the offense specific treatment is strikingly severe and difficult to complete and added to that is the fear of the treatment providers to release anyone from probation because of their concern that they might be held responsible is the offender reoffends. The result is the offenders stay on probation forever or are revoked, sent back to the court where the court is place in a position of sentencing the offender to the mandatory life sentence that is required under Colorado law for sex offenders. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------

do us all a favor and take your medication


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah he'll probably just go to jail for 3-4 years. I doubt they hang him.


dude if he pleads not guilty and is found guilty he'll get like 10-15 since he has no record. No judge is gonna give 3-4 for a sexual assault man. Do you really think they gonna give someone 3-4 for sexual assault and get out in about 1 year with good time. Dont think so man.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

I dont even think he'll be found guilty but if he is he'll get 20 years probation but who the hell wants 20 years probation. I sure as hell dont


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> If he were to get jail time, it's a mandatory life sentence.


This person is pretty misinformed. There is no mandatory life sentence for a 3rd degree sexual assault unless it's a three strikes and you're out law, which doesn't apply here. 2-4 years would be pretty typical for a crime of this nature. Even if the judge handed out a typical 2-4 year sentence, part or all could be commuted and the guy could spend relatively few days in prison. This dude is speading some serious stupidity around the globe.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

All I want to see is real law.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

These *edited* in Eagle County want Kobe to be put under the jail. If he's found guilty of rape, He will get LIFE. Even if there's not enough evidence to convict him of rape, If that trial is held in Eagle County, the jury will be biased for the girl, and i feel they'll find him guilty even if there's not enough evidence.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> This person is pretty misinformed. There is no mandatory life sentence for a 3rd degree sexual assault unless it's a three strikes and you're out law, which doesn't apply here. 2-4 years would be pretty typical for a crime of this nature. Even if the judge handed out a typical 2-4 year sentence, part or all could be commuted and the guy could spend relatively few days in prison. This dude is speading some serious stupidity around the globe.


I agree, this was from the ESPN chat yesterday, I couldn't believe he said that.


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartacus Triumvirate</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah, more stereotypes about those mountain people. :laugh: BTW, don't bother to back up such ludicrous or contentious statements with any links to support your allegation since we know they don't exist. Colorado has tough rape laws as every state should. The rape laws help protect the victim. To generalize as you have is ridiculous.


How about someone in Colorado convicted of inappropriate touching, such as touching someone's crotch outside of their clothing getting 5 years in prison. Versus someone in California admitting to having sex with his young stepdaughter for 6 years and getting 2 years. It is easy to see which case is the more severe, and which case received the more stringent penalty. Colorado's sexual assualt laws are stricter than any other state's.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

he wont get life hahah on a first offense

come on man


----------

